# Vanderbilt Beach and Harbor Club - All Association Owned Weeks Selling for $1,800 till 12/31/2020



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 17, 2020)

Wanted to let folks know the Board of Directors just decided to offer up a deal for all association owned weeks...

The Board of Directors have lowered the cost of all Association Inventory to  $1,800 per unit / week

Sale ends on December 31, 2020!  

I just purchased another unit at this TS as now I will have 2 weeks in the same unit in December, so I'm very happy and excited...


----------



## Panina (Sep 17, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Wanted to let folks know the Board of Directors just decided to offer up a deal for all association owned weeks...
> 
> The Board of Directors have lowered the cost of all Association Inventory to  $1,800 per unit / week
> 
> ...


Wow congratulations.  Great price.  I know how hard it was to find the first one.  You will love two weeks in the same unit.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 17, 2020)

Panina said:


> Wow congratulations.  Great price.  I know how hard it was to find the first one.  You will love two weeks in the same unit.




Thank you, I'm so very excited and to me this is a killer of a deal because to get Naples Florida for $125 a night for two bedrooms is a great deal. I love the location of this resort and it will come in handy once we move down permanently to Naples because our adult kids love this resort and I will have a place to put them up when they visit.


----------



## needhelp (Sep 17, 2020)

How would you compare this resort to hotel brand timeshares? I am a Wyndham owner.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 17, 2020)

needhelp said:


> How would you compare this resort to hotel brand timeshares? I am a Wyndham owner.


I actually prefer this independent   TS to the name brands.  Our BOD are comprised of actual owners and they work hard to keep our MF in line, and since there are no corporate pockets to line it’s a win win.  
If your looking for a totally updated TS with all the bells and whistles this is not that.  This resort is located right on Vanderbilt Beach and a very short walk or bike ride to Delnor Wiggins Pass state park.   They have free bikes that you can use, they have pontoon boats that you can rent very reasonably priced (cheaper then local places) It’s in a great area.  
The units are dated but they are on a schedule to update them.  
I love this place but I’m bias because I love being steps from the beach.   I hope that helps answer your question.


----------



## silentg (Sep 17, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Wanted to let folks know the Board of Directors just decided to offer up a deal for all association owned weeks...
> 
> The Board of Directors have lowered the cost of all Association Inventory to  $1,800 per unit / week
> 
> ...


What is the maintenance fee?


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 17, 2020)

Did you get a list of available weeks?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 17, 2020)

silentg said:


> What is the maintenance fee?


$880 for 2020


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 17, 2020)

During my last 6 or 7 years of TimeSharing I owned Weeks at 6 HOA Controlled Resorts in 6 different cities.  I willing gave up the quality of HGVC, Marriott, Wyndham etc. for precise locations, certainty of the Unit I would occupy, low purchase price and lower MFs.  For me it worked but I understand others may look at it differently...

George


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 18, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> Did you get a list of available weeks?



Hi,

Yes, I did, I will send a copy to you via IM, I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post it in the forum


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 18, 2020)

silentg said:


> What is the maintenance fee?





Sugarcubesea said:


> $880 for 2020




I forgot to mention you are an actual property owner so you also pay 2020 Collier County property taxes which are $29.31, but the current year of taxes are put on the following years MF statement... I was able to use my deed and get a FL Resident pass for Delnor Wiggins State Park.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 18, 2020)

bogey21 said:


> During my last 6 or 7 years of TimeSharing I owned Weeks at 6 HOA Controlled Resorts in 6 different cities.  I willing gave up the quality of HGVC, Marriott, Wyndham etc. for precise locations, certainty of the Unit I would occupy, low purchase price and lower MFs.  For me it worked but I understand others may look at it differently...
> 
> George



George,  This is where I'm at in my life, I own at 4 different Timeshare locations and all but my Hyatt ownership is independently owned. As I get closer to retirement, I want to ensure that I have the TS's I want in the locations I travel to and the MF's are lower then the big company owned TS's...

My Hyatt still  a win for me because I can not get a week in Key West for the amount I pay in MF's and as long as it stays that way I will continue to own my Hyatt. Plus my Hyatt, gives me the opportunity to come to FL multiple times using the one week of 2,200 points...so its a value to me at this point.


----------



## needhelp (Sep 18, 2020)

I would love to lower my MFs. LOL
We have family in SW FL, so I have casually been looking at places, but it's scary purchasing sight unseen.
I did get a RCI ongoing match for Vanderbilt Beach and Harbor Club, so I will give it a try next year


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 18, 2020)

needhelp said:


> I would love to lower my MFs. LOL
> We have family in SW FL, so I have casually been looking at places, but it's scary purchasing sight unseen.
> I did get a RCI ongoing match for Vanderbilt Beach and Harbor Club, so I will give it a try next year


You will like it


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 19, 2020)

needhelp said:


> I would love to lower my MFs. LOL
> We have family in SW FL, so I have casually been looking at places, but it's scary purchasing sight unseen.
> I did get a RCI ongoing match for Vanderbilt Beach and Harbor Club, so I will give it a try next year



I think you will really enjoy it.  Rapmarks turned me onto this place, as I really wanted to find a TS in Naples that was on the beach or had direct beach access.  The units are dated so don't expect an updated unit like a Marriott or Hyatt but you also do not have the price tag of those big brands.  I really like where this place is located at, its close for me to visit my friends and family that live on the gulf coast.

My highlight for my family and I is renting the pontoon and bringing our lunch and beverages and rolling thru the bay area.... I love it


----------



## silentg (Sep 20, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I think you will really enjoy it.  Rapmarks turned me onto this place, as I really wanted to find a TS in Naples that was on the beach or had direct beach access.  The units are dated so don't expect an updated unit like a Marriott or Hyatt but you also do not have the price tag of those big brands.  I really like where this place is located at, its close for me to visit my friends and family that live on the gulf coast.
> 
> My highlight for my family and I is renting the pontoon and bringing our lunch and beverages and rolling thru the bay area.... I love it


I looked at their website. They are doing a big renovation there. Are they planning a big assessment ? I wasn’t able to see what units are for sale? Might be interested in looking.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 20, 2020)

silentg said:


> I looked at their website. They are doing a big renovation there. Are they planning a big assessment ? I wasn’t able to see what units are for sale? Might be interested in looking.


The renovation that they are doing is from insurance money from IRMA.  The BOD had to wait and fight to get the insurance money and I’m so excited to see all of these renovations happening.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 20, 2020)

silentg said:


> I looked at their website. They are doing a big renovation there. Are they planning a big assessment ? I wasn’t able to see what units are for sale? Might be interested in looking.



I just you a list by IM.  It would be so cool to have other TUGGERS buy here....


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 21, 2020)

We are interested, could you send me the list?  Thanks


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 21, 2020)

riverdees05 said:


> We are interested, could you send me the list?  Thanks



Hi,

I just sent you an IM with the list....


----------



## ausman (Sep 21, 2020)

Could I also get the list please.


----------



## amycurl (Sep 21, 2020)

Would you be able to use the deed to get a FL residency pass for Disney? Now *that* would be a real perk....


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 21, 2020)

silentg said:


> I looked at their website. They are doing a big renovation there. Are they planning a big assessment ? I wasn’t able to see what units are for sale? Might be interested in looking.


Silentg,

I wanted to let you know that I just got notification that they just completed the walkway renovation, see that pictures attached and they are updating the bathrooms... Lots of exciting things going on at VBHC.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 21, 2020)

basham said:


> Could I also get the list please.



Just sent you the list via conversations...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 21, 2020)

amycurl said:


> Would you be able to use the deed to get a FL residency pass for Disney? Now *that* would be a real perk....



I think Disney is a little more strict, but hey I might try it...


----------



## amycurl (Sep 21, 2020)

That would be a huge selling point for me (and others, I would think). And I am assuming this trades in RCI, and would be outside of the Orlando exclusion area, so  you could use it to trade into Disney, and then use your FL resident pass.....All for a MF under $1K/ year. Now *that's* a good deal, LOL!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 21, 2020)

amycurl said:


> That would be a huge selling point for me, FYI. And I am assuming this trades in RCI, and would be outside of the Orlando exclusion area, so  you could use it to trade into Disney, and then use your FL resident pass.....All for a MF under $1K/ year. Now *that's* a good deal, LOL!



Amy,

I don't know if it trades in RCI or II because I bought these to use not to trade. I just love that the MF's for beachfront are under $1K a year


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 21, 2020)

My bathroom was renovated last year. It was still small


----------



## Jan M. (Sep 21, 2020)

We've stayed at this resort several times and highly recommended it. The location is excellent. We had the opportunity to talk with several board members on one visit. This resort has a very involved board and we were impressed with a number of things they had done in the units and grounds.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 21, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> My bathroom was renovated last year. It was still small



My unit's bathroom is scheduled to be renovated next year, due to COVID-19 things got pushed back a bit...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 21, 2020)

Jan M. said:


> We've stayed at this resort several times and highly recommended it. The location is excellent. We had the opportunity to talk with several board members on one visit. This resort has a very involved board and we were impressed with a number of things they had done in the units and grounds.



I agree, they have a very active BOD and they try hard to keep the MF's low yet have enough in reserves fund...I'm more willing to deal with outdated but very clean units because I LOVE the location and that really trumps everything for me...


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Sep 21, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I think Disney is a little more strict, but hey I might try it...




The only thing they can say is "no".

I actually thought you needed to provide a picture driver's license (or passport) which confirms your Florida address when attending the parks with a discount pass..  Maybe someone can confirm this........




.


----------



## silentg (Sep 21, 2020)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> The only thing they can say is "no".
> 
> I actually thought you needed to provide a picture driver's license (or passport) which confirms your Florida address when attending the parks with a discount pass..  Maybe someone can confirm this........
> 
> ...


Yes you have to have a FL DL or government issue ID with proof of residence.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 21, 2020)

silentg said:


> Yes you have to have a FL DL or government issue ID with proof of residence.


Some people claim they get in with utility bills


----------



## silentg (Sep 21, 2020)

A week worth of utility bill won’t get you in


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 21, 2020)

silentg said:


> A week worth of utility bill won’t get you in


I hope not


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 22, 2020)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> The only thing they can say is "no".
> 
> I actually thought you needed to provide a picture driver's license (or passport) which confirms your Florida address when attending the parks with a discount pass..  Maybe someone can confirm this........
> 
> ...





silentg said:


> Yes you have to have a FL DL or government issue ID with proof of residence.



I'm not a really big Disney fan so this is fine, because once we move down when we retire, we will be residents and can do that then


----------



## LMD (Sep 22, 2020)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> The only thing they can say is "no".
> 
> I actually thought you needed to provide a picture driver's license (or passport) which confirms your Florida address when attending the parks with a discount pass..  Maybe someone can confirm this........
> 
> ...


Yes you need to show FL drivers license or proof that you have residency, not just property ownership


----------



## 5finny (Sep 22, 2020)

From the Disney website:
Q.

What proof of residence will I need to provide in order to purchase a Florida Resident park ticket or annual pass?
A.

You’ll need to provide proof of a Florida residential address in order to purchase a Florida Resident park ticket or annual pass. For each ticket or pass purchased for an adult, you may provide any of the following:

Valid Florida driver’s license (must have a Florida address)
Valid Florida state-issued ID card (must have a Florida address)
Valid Florida-based military ID
*For your convenience, Florida residents with any of the above listed identification can now verify their residency online, which means you can bypass Guest Relations and go straight to the parks! Simply fill out the “Your Florida Resident Information” form upon check-out when you purchase tickets through Disneyworld.com or complete the “Customize Your Tickets” step when you purchase through the My Disney Experience app.
If you do not have one of the IDs indicated above, then you must provide one of the following—dated within the past 2 months—evidencing a Florida residential address, along with a corresponding picture ID (passport, driver's license, state identification card):
*Proof of Current Mortgage*
You may use a monthly mortgage statement from within the past 2 months; it may not be more than 2 months old. Deeds, mortgage contracts, mortgage payment booklets and leases are not accepted.
*Bills, Policies or Registration*

Current homeowner's insurance policy or bill
Current automobile registration, insurance policy or bill
Current Utility bill (power / phone / cable / water)
Bills can be no more than 2 months old (P.O. Boxes are not accepted as proof of residency)
*Mail*

Mail from financial institutions, including checking, savings or investment account statements
Mail from federal, state, county or city government agencies
Mail can be no more than 2 months old (P.O. Boxes are not accepted as proof of residency)
Additional members of the same household must only provide proof of same residential address.
Current statements and bills printed from electronic versions are accepted, along with electronic bills provided via smart phones and tablet devices.
For more information, please call (407) WDW-PASS or (407) 939-7277—or use the Annual Passholder Help Form to email our dedicated Help Team with any questions you may have about your annual pass. Guests under age 18 must have parent or guardian permission to call.
Did you find this answer helpful?Yes No


----------



## JanT (Sep 24, 2020)

@Sugarcubesea I would like a list as well, please.  Thank you for posting this!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 24, 2020)

JanT said:


> @Sugarcubesea I would like a list as well, please.  Thank you for posting this!




Jan,

I sent you the list via conversations...

Have a great day


----------



## JanT (Sep 24, 2020)

Thank you!!


Sugarcubesea said:


> Jan,
> 
> I sent you the list via conversations...
> 
> Have a great day


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 25, 2020)

silentg said:


> I looked at their website. They are doing a big renovation there. Are they planning a big assessment ? I wasn’t able to see what units are for sale? Might be interested in looking.



Hi Silentg,

I just got a notice from VBHC about some of the things they are doing, I'm happy they use the reserves to update and maintain this wonderful place.


Here is a list of some of the projects we’ve been working on:


Both docks have new decking, benches & cleaning stations
A few popcorn ceilings will be removed
Dehumidifiers are being added to our linen storage areas on Gulfside
Materials are ordered for a new beach walkway
We are adding Kaba locks to the pool gates (yes, finally!)
New living room TV’s are being added and the smaller guest bedroom TV’s are going
Grills were rebuilt this summer
Awnings were deep cleaned
Pool tubes and bladders replaced
Bayside pool is deep cleaned, pavers are power washed and new chairs should be delivered next week
New pipe technology is sealing all drains on Bayside
New thermostats are installed and the new energy management system will be installed the first week of May
Bathrooms are set to be done on the 5th floor Gulfside to get us on track for the 3 year install
If timing permits, we will move forward with Guest Bedroom floor replacement which should be followed by Master Bedrooms the following year
The lounge will be repainted and new carpet installed if timing permits


----------



## JustRed (Sep 28, 2020)

@Sugarcubesea-I would appreciate it if you could me the list as well.  Thank you for the post.


----------



## fox4mel (Sep 28, 2020)

FYI: all remaining weeks are bayside


----------



## jjluhman (Sep 29, 2020)

@Sugarcubesea would you please send me this list as well.  Thank you!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 29, 2020)

JustRed said:


> @Sugarcubesea-I would appreciate it if you could me the list as well.  Thank you for the post.





jjluhman said:


> @Sugarcubesea would you please send me this list as well.  Thank you!




Hi,

I sent you both the updated list via conversations...Many of these units got snapped up and sold.

Have a great day 

Laura


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 29, 2020)

fox4mel said:


> FYI: all remaining weeks are bayside



For those only interested in gulf side, you can always contact VBHC sales dept. and ask for the list of owner weeks that they have for sale...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 30, 2020)

fox4mel said:


> FYI: all remaining weeks are bayside



Yes, those gulf side weeks were snapped up very quickly from the original list posted in August.


----------

